# Peugeot engine transplant



## 129782 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, any one know how expensive / difficult it would be to substitute the boxer 2.5 NON turbo peugeot diesel with a 2.8 jtd peugeot boxer engine?
I think my old van needs a heart transplant to cope with the hills.
Just back from a great trip John O'Groats to Land's End but old van struggled on some of the hills (20mph in 2nd gear, foot flat on the boards).

P.S what does the J in jtd engine stand for.

Standand deliver


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

standanddeliver said:


> Hi, any one know how expensive / difficult it would be to substitute the boxer 2.5 NON turbo peugeot diesel with a 2.8 jtd peugeot boxer engine?
> I think my old van needs a heart transplant to cope with the hills.
> Just back from a great trip John O'Groats to Land's End but old van struggled on some of the hills (20mph in 2nd gear, foot flat on the boards).
> 
> ...


Judder 

David


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not familiar with the swap you are considering but would think that there would be many, many difficulties of all sorts, mountings, wiring, possibly drive shafts, exhaust, throttle and clutch connections etc. etc. If you can establish that the new engine will fit you will still encounter quite a few problems. I have done that sort of thing a few times and once or twice was completely beaten and had to give up. 

Having said all that, nothing is impossible but the cost of modifying or remanufacturing bits could be huge. 

If it were me I would get the current engine thoroughly checked out, Alan.


----------



## 129782 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Alan, I thought it would be costly and complicated, but just desperate to give the old van a new lease of life.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I have done things along these lines many times in my life. The first thing is a 2.8JTD will be a lot of grief, a 2.8TD on the other hand will be simpler. the JTD is common rail and controlled by one or more ECus. The TD is mechanical injection and is a bigger newer version of what you have.Unless you can do the majority of the work yourself it will cost you a lot on hours.The best bit of advise i can give you is buy a donor vehicle a Ducato will do if you cant find a Boxer that way you will have every single nut and bolt and bit of pipe and cable you need. There is no other sensible way as you will discover. Endless trips to scrapyards looking for elusive bits is no joke.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sideways, do you know if it will match up to all the items (or even most of them) I have listed, if so it would not be such a big job, Alan.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

i did it on a previous model, changed a Talbot Express to use all Ducato running gear, because i had a donor vehicle it was reasonably straightforward, I dont know the poster of the question and wouldnt like to offend anyone but i always think if you have to ask its usually beyond you.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

standanddeliver said:


> P.S what does the J in jtd engine stand for.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JTD_engine


----------



## 129899 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi ya,

There are ways of increasing the torque and power without replacing the engine. You might want to look at the ECU and see if you can give the old girl that "new lease of life" you mentioned. What are the exact details of the van including age? I'm sure it would be less work for you.

Emma.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

What ECU thats the whole point there isnt one.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest that the time and money it would cost would probably be better spent investing in a newer vehicle. 

The cost of any such work is highly unlikely to increase the value of your vehicle by an equivelant amount.


----------



## 129899 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oops,  She is an old girl then, bless her she's done you well :lol: !! How old is she exactly?
Emma
x


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*20 MPH*

There's nothing wrong with 20 MPH, just ease your foot off the accelerator a bit, you will still be doing 20 but your MPG might improve...... 8O


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Transplant*

When we owned a 1.9TD Peugeot I enquired from both the Manufacturers and a local Service agent about putting the larger engine in as our also was underpowered.

They advised it was impractical as just about everything other than the bodyshell was different, Brakes, Suspension, Wiring, etc etc.
Better to start with a new chassis and attempt to transfer the existing Luton.
Problem in your case is even the Chassis will, I think, have changed.

Steve


----------

